# CAGE FEEDING



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 17, 2009)

Is cage feeding ok if the tegu never sees you with the food.(i.e. place the food in food bowl when he's sleeping)? sometimes i leave for work at 5am. and return after 6pm. so i dont get to see my tegu those days.I leave him food in his bowl and of course his lamps are on a timer.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 17, 2009)

Well its Ok.. but using a feeding bin helps you keep the tegu tame and dont promote cage aggression. But I also feed my tegus before the sun comes up puttin food in the bowl. so both is OK

JD


----------



## Tarantu1aMan (Jun 18, 2009)

im doing that with my tegu currently and he hasnt shown any food oriented aggresion.but when you can feed him at home make sure you use a bin b/c tegu's get food aggresive really fast!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 18, 2009)

i was thinking it might confuse him if i feed him in his cage and in a food bin.Has anyone fed in cage and food bin for a long time? If so did you have any problems?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jun 18, 2009)

I would pick one or the other, they need to be on a routine feeding schedule as not to confuse them...if you start feeding in a cage and then go to a bin, it will take time for the tegu to adjust to the bin and usually wont eat out of it for a while, so switching it up all the time is not a good idea. Pick one or the other. The bin is the better option simply because it will cut down the cage agression and you wont have the chance of them eating any substrate(which by the way if you put the food in the morning and your gone all day, it could be ingesting substrate without you knowing, I always watch mine eat for this reason(i feed in cage)). But you just have to find something that will work for you based on your time schedule.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the info. I used the feeding bin method for two days now without problems. I think ill stick with it. When im working late I'll just work something out ,like teach my wife to feed him


----------

